# Hard Cider on tap



## JohnT (Sep 29, 2010)

I plan to use a kornelious keg (sic) to make a simple hard cider. My planned procedure is as follows.. 

1) After pressing apples, sanitize with 1/2 tsp k-meta per 6 gallons of must
2) wait 24 hours, adjust must with acid blend to acchieve titration of .7 
3) rack must into Korn. keg and add yeast. 
4) when alcohal level reaches 3 or 4%, seal keg. 
5) after 2 days, refrigerate. 

Since this is my first attempt at a bubbly sweet apple wine, does anybody have any suggestions or opinions on this? Any input would be great. 

johnT.


----------

